# [SOLVED] New Build



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I thought I'd post up here before I proceed with my purchase, just to get everyone's opinions. I'm going to build a new system while recycling old parts too.

*New*
*CPU:* Intel i7-4770
*Motherboard:* Asus Z87-C (still having a look for others)
*RAM:* G.Skill Ripjawz X 16GB (8x2) or perhaps Corsair Dominator (yet to decide)
*Case:* Corsair C300R (still having a look for others)

*Recycling*
*HDD:* Seagate 500GB + 250GB
*GPU:* Sapphire HD 7770 GHz Edition
*PSU:* Antec HCG 620W
*Optical Drive:* same one as before.

In regards to the RAM, I know 16GB is considered overkill, however I intend to work on multiple VMs and get more into Photoshop, Illustrator and other Adobe products. Plus it's too cheap to pass down.

I know Haswell is new, but I'm thinking why not anyway. If there's any problems, there's always warranty. Either way it's gonna be a massive jump from my C2D! :grin:

Any advice will be much appreciated! :smile:


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: New Build*

Haswell's not a huge jump up from Ivy Bridge, but I doubt any release issues will persist very long. Otherwise looks pretty good. If you're spending on luxury specs like an i7 and 16gb, an SSD would be nice.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New Build*

I agree with Toothman. An SSD will help with load times for your VMs as will the 16GB so not overkill for a system for that type of use.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Build*

No reason to go for an i7. Change it to the i5 Haswell.


Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-4670K Haswell 3.4GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I54670K

The rest looks fine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Build*

I would hesitate to recommend a Haswell at this time. New tech commonly comes with new problems.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: New Build*

I do plan on getting a top of the line PC, however I don't value load times that much and SSDs still aren't good value. I can always chuck one in down the track no matter how the system changes.

In regards to the i5 suggestion, I want to get an i7 simply to have the fastest processor at present. When I bought my E8400, the Q9550 was already out too. If I had bought the quad core instead, I would still be able to use my current PC for a bit longer. For that reason, I feel getting the best now with 16GB RAM will last my needs for a fairly long time. Plus, when threaded application become more common, I'll be ready.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: New Build*



Tyree said:


> I would hesitate to recommend a Haswell at this time. New tech commonly comes with new problems.


Yeah true. That's my main concern, however any major problems should be covered in warranty right?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Build*

Faults are covered under warranties, technical problems are not.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: New Build*



Tyree said:


> Faults are covered under warranties, technical problems are not.


Could you give an example of what you mean, I'm not sure I get what you mean. I'm still weighing up whether to try Haswell or go Ivy. :hide:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Build*

Honestly I would stick with the Haswell. Intel does massive testing before anything hits the shelves. Chances are you'll be fine. However Tyree is right as in new technology should have a little while to prove itself. Even if it does come from Intel.

If you want you could wait about a month or so and we will have an entire new TSF build guide which will include all builds running on 4th Gen CPUs.

The differences between Ivy and Haswell isn't all to much besides a new chipset, power, and performance.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: New Build*

Hmmm, true. If I were to go with Ivy, I would get the following pair instead:

CPU:Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K - Newegg.com
Mobo:ASUS P8Z77-M LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com

But I'm still really eager to go Haswell. I read up on something about under-volting (if that's the right term) chips while maintaining stock clocks. Is that possible? and if so would that assist with potential issues (e.g. power and heat).


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: New Build*

Many of the boards I've worked with do, and I expect any overclockable motherboard should allow undervolting and even underclocking. Not sure if there's any real point except maybe a _slightly_ smaller power bill each month lol.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Build*

Don't worry about the voltages. No reason to mess with them anyways.

OCing new CPUs is basically pointless as it VOIDs warranty and doesn't offer much.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: New Build*



toothman said:


> Many of the boards I've worked with do, and I expect any overclockable motherboard should allow undervolting and even underclocking. Not sure if there's any real point except maybe a _slightly_ smaller power bill each month lol.


Maybe not so much in the power department, but small increments in the voltage have high impact in terms of heat production, if I'm not mistaken.

Either way, I'm going to be purchasing the stuff next weekend hopefully... so that leaves a little time to decide.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Build*



helios19 said:


> Could you give an example of what you mean, I'm not sure I get what you mean. I'm still weighing up whether to try Haswell or go Ivy. :hide:


Warranty cover faults (defects) in a product. Warranty does not cover technical issues.
I doubt there would be any problems but Ive seen too many problems with new tech. Longevity is also a concern considering the Sockets that Intel has released and abandoned in the last couple of years.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: New Build*

I've decided to get this:

*New*
*CPU:* Intel i7-3770K
*Motherboard:* :ASUS P8Z77-M
*RAM:* G.Skill Ripjawz X 16GB (8x2)
*Case:* Corsair Carbide 300R

*Recycling*
*HDD:* Seagate 500GB + 250GB
*GPU:* Sapphire HD 7770 GHz Edition
*PSU:* Antec HCG 620W
*Optical Drive:* same one as before.

The Haswell processor isn't a big jump from Ivy in terms of desktops, so I'm going to go for this and wait for a uber GPU and SSD down the track.

How does that look?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Build*

Good choice. SSD's will hopefully start coming down to prices that are justified.
Do you have a genuine need for 16GB of RAM?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: New Build*

Looks quite pretty to me. The HD 7770 is very good for the editing work you've mentioned.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Build*

I know I am repeating everybody but looks good to me.

Wait for the OEM's to install SSDs into their PCs. That will really bring down the pricing.

Do you already have Windows? You will need a fresh reinstall.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: New Build*



Tyree said:


> Good choice. SSD's will hopefully start coming down to prices that are justified.
> Do you have a genuine need for 16GB of RAM?


Yeah true. In regards to the 16GB, I believe it will beneficial in running multiple VMs and simulating a network environment at home to improve my understanding of networking. At work I run a Q9550 with 4GB DDR2 800 RAM and a single VM takes it to 75% RAM usage. Taking that into account, I believe 16GB should be good with 2 additional slots for extra. Plus, when I do happen to need more RAM, down the track... you know the prices will be higher; as did happen to DDR2(hence where I learnt my lesson).



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I know I am repeating everybody but looks good to me.
> 
> Do you already have Windows? You will need a fresh reinstall.


I plan to use my current Win 7 Licence for the new build and change my current system back to Win XP; if I can't sell off the parts. (I didn't update my profile in a while lol... my bad)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New Build*

16GB will be beneficial to multiple VMs. I used to have a VM system with 8GB and it was a little sluggish especially on vmware.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: New Build*

In terms of the RAM, would the difference in timings be noticeable?

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-1600C9D-16GXM - Newegg.com
$148 AUD

G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-1600C7D-16GTX - Newegg.com
$169 AUD

I would prefer faster RAM and it's only $20 difference. On the other hand the blue would go nice with the mobo! ^^ I am one for aesthetics too.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: New Build*

Nah you're never going to feel the difference in speed. Someone could sneak into your home at night and swap in 16gb of _DDR3-1333_ and you wouldn't notice the difference until you physically checked. Get the prettier one, you'll get to appreciate that difference much more :grin:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Build*

You'll never notice the Latency difference. Go with the cheaper RAM.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: New Build*

Well I've finally ordered the parts:

CPU:Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K - Newegg.com
Mobo:ASUS P8Z77-M LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-1600C9D-16GXM - Newegg.com
CASE: Corsair Carbide Series 300R Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com

I'm still deciding whether to get the windowed version of the CC300R. I know windows can get scratched easily, but my old case has lasted 4+ years with no scratches.

Anyone know other cases that support multiple 140mm fans with support of around 400mm GPUs and possibly have a docking station too?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Build*

I like windowed cases. What's the point of a nice PC if you can't see it :grin:

I've never had any issues with a scratched case.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: New Build*

True, I just got my eyes on this case:

NZXT SWITCH 810 Black CA-SW810-B1 Steel / Plastic ATX HYBRID Full Tower Gaming Computer Case - Newegg.com

but it's $220 AUD!!! xO Hardly justifiable for a case, but it looks soooo good on both the inside and out! x9

Do you know if in the above mentioned case, the middle HDD cage can be removed for extra long video cards?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Build*

I have this case here:

NZXT Guardian 921 RB 921RB-001-BL Black SECC steel chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com

I enjoy it and it looks sweet.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: New Build*

Actually, now I'm thinking of going with this:

Thermaltake Chaser MK-I (VN300M1W2N) Black SECC ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com

The way I see it, I'm most likely not going to by a video card that is around 400mm or more. This case has front back and rear 140mm fans and plus it's Thermaltake.

Yeah, I'm going to settle for that.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Build*

That works too!

You could do a little better for the price though :grin::

COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced Blue Edition RC-932-KKN3-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case with USB 3.0, Black Interior and Four Blue LED Fans-1x 230mm front fan, 1x 230mm top fan, 1x 230mm s - Newegg.com

There are 3 x 230mm fans...


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: New Build*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> That works too!
> 
> You could do a little better for the price though :grin::
> 
> ...


Boy, that thing's got some serious cooling potential! :O But I'm not a big fan of the looks though.  Plus I'm not going to OC to the max (not while it's in warranty... I do plan to later on though ^^ just for fun.)

Thermaltake has served me well, I'll stick with them. I appreciate your suggestions MC!!! :smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Build*

No problem!

Make sure to do major cable management on your case! That thermal case is designed for it.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: New Build*

Yeah, that's the main reason I'm switching cases. My current case has very little to no space to run cables in the back and the cross bars make it even harder.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: New Build*

The case I've been thinking about upgrading to:
Antec Eleven Hundred Black Super Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com

Wanna put dual 120s in the front for some cray-zay air movement.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Build*

Cases are most assuredly a personal choice but more fans = more noise and usually don't render any improvements. One 120mm in front and rear is usually fine and maintains the desire front to rear airflow.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New Build*

I have a corsair 600T. which is a great case. It's classed as mid tower but it is slightly bigger than standard mid tower size. The only dodgy thing is that the instructions dont tell you how to conect the fan controller but there is a great 2 minute video on youtube.

My old case was an antec 1200 which had extreme cooling which was a bit OTT.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: New Build*

Hey Guys, well I finally got my parts and I've setup the bench test following the steps in the bench test link.

I've tried to start up the system using the flat screw driver on the the PWRSW pins, I get a green light on the mobo and the GPU fan spins but the CPU HSF fan doesn't spin at all and hence get no display. I've tried the other memory module to the same result. Checked all connections are firmly in place and tried reseating the motherboard power connectors and cpu fan connector.

Does this mean I've gone wrong somewhere? ...or a faulty CPU HSF? Thanks.


EDIT: Figured it out!!! They wrapped the CPU fan wire too close to the fans itself, stopping it from spinning! I unwrapped that and all good now! :grin:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Build*

Glad you resolved the issue and are up and running.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: New Build*

I've finally finished my build and all is good. I'm posting from my new PC ...and boy is this better than my old one lol! xD

I have two questions though:
1. My Antec PSU is not modular and therefore has like 50 meters of cabling lol! I managed to stuff it all in the rear panel however I did have to force the panel back on pretty hard to get the screws in comfortably. Is this going to be an issue? Possibly damaging the rear panel in the long run?

2. My DDR3 1600 RAM shows as 1333 in the BIOS. I understand this is normal and we should just increase it manually ourselves. Is that right?

However on the whole, I feel extremely good after completing my first ever full build. I learned most of what I know through the TSF here and am very grateful for that. I appreciate all the help and support I got from you guys! Glad to be a member.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New Build*

yes you increase the ram speed manually. Just select 1600MHz in the BIOS and save. You don't need to do anything else.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Build*

Leaving the case upper drive bay empty leaves a good place to store the PSU cabling.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: New Build*

Thanks GBL, I'll do that on the next reboot.

Tyree, I would prefer to leave the cabling in the back if possible. It's just so much cleaner atm inside. I just want to confirm it's okay if the cables are a tightly packed at the back. There's no bulges around the edges and the screws weren't difficult to insert with a bit off a push on the rear panel.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Build*

Do you leave the side off and/or do a lot of people stop by to look inside your PC? :smile:


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: New Build*



Tyree said:


> Do you leave the side off and/or do a lot of people stop by to look inside your PC? :smile:


Well no, but it's more of a personal satisfaction thing for me. That's the only reason really.


----------

